# I must be clairvoiant....I said this was comming.



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Self Defense Insurance.
http://www.locktonrisk.com/nrains/d...nce.com&utm_campaign=selfdefenseinsurance.com

Now we have to have insurance so that we can afford a legal defense if we choose to defend ourselves. Sucks that this is a GOOD idea now....you should just be able do count on the law to protect you instead of being counted guilty until you raise enough money to prove you are innocent.
.....I bet George Zimmerman wishes he had this!!! Rightfully....it probably would not have been enough coverage to pay his bills....the maximum payouts are kind of low to foot the bill on a real trial.....and wouldn't leave any room for having to live underground for a year or more.:thumbdown:
....I just want them to cut me a royalty check since I though of it first.:whistling:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

You know we already have mandatory health insurance....so what would be to stop them from requireing all gun owners to purchase bonds, or insurance?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

quit givin them ideas haha


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

So if Zimmerman was seen to be "looking for trouble" just by being a concerned citizen, and having a legal concealed weapon....what would have been said if he had ALSO had this insurance.!!!!! Seems like just having this insurance would target you for prosecution.!!!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like a rip off to me.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Your not that clairvoyant. Abraham Blumberg made the same if not similar assertion in 1967 that the criminal justice system had become a "pay to play" system were only the wealthy defendants would get actual legal defense. All this stems from how defense attorneys are really double agents who try to make their defendants plea guilty so they had a better chance of getting paid.

RJ Uphoff later examined the theory and eventually found good emphirical evidence of defense lawyers functioning in this capacity.. However, its not exactly fair to frame the lawyers as "greedy" or "evil" in this context. Its simply more of a matter of adjusting to the market economics of poor indigent clientele who often fail to pay.

When you really examine the judicial process you find that the odds are heavily stacked against the defendant. The prosecution and defense, while on paper are in opposition, they are actually working in an odd partnership.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

The problem is when you unleash the power of the state (or federal gov) against a defendent.... unless you have very deep pockets it is in no way a fair fight.. just one more reason we need to stand up to the folks that want to add limits or remove our stand your ground law...


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Easy Gravity, Easy,, Profiling Attorneys An Slander of there intent.. WOW.. Living Dangerous HUH ?? Na joking. But they do try to pick up as many small implications for a jury, 4 or 5 or so, then we pay for a couple after they make feel they done us a favor dropping the minor nonsence..


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I believe that the NRA has offered this for years...way before George Zimmerman ever started packing heat!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

scubapro said:


> I believe that the NRA has offered this for years...way before George Zimmerman ever started packing heat!


I've heard Tom Gresham of GunTalk advertise for it for years.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

???? I been Warned so to speak. If I carry my hand loads, Legal system could use that as a impression on a case if ever used for PP. Have I been told right?? Thanks


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

TheCarver said:


> ???? I been Warned so to speak. If I carry my hand loads, Legal system could use that as a impression on a case if ever used for PP. Have I been told right?? Thanks


There hasn't been a legal precedent yet. I don't think its plausible to believe that loading your own defensive ammo could be construed that the person loading them desires more lethality towards a specific person. Handloading defensive ammo just doesn't fit well with the legal concept of proving mens rea (guilty mind) within the context of being circumstantial evidence in a murder trial against a specific victim.


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*Insurance*

I have found a better source for personal carry insurance, I have to carry the insurance for training purposes, but also have coverage from Legal Defence Network.. http://www.armedcitizensnetwork.org/ they actually will place a retainer with a defence attorney if you don't already have an attorney, or if you have an attorney, they will pay a deposit for you..


----------

